# Something to sign for buyers



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Im wanting some kind of template for some of the buyers of the pups to sign stating if anything may go wrong you must bring the puppy back to me rather than re sell it on to others ect ect.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey I got part of my website back, had to change the address some but here is what we had when we had a litter!

Oldfort Kennels -- ADBA & UKC Registered


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

like a contract? I have one but I had to write that part in it didnt have it included, ask pitbullmama she got me my contract maybe she has others with that clause in it?


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

have a lawyer do ya one up. it's well worth the money to have a legal, binding contract. and you can use it forever. it'll run ya $50-100 most likely.


----------



## Temptation Bound Kennels (Oct 10, 2010)

you would have to co-own every dog! Otherwise once bill of sale is sighed full ownership responsibility for the dog is on the new buyer you can add a clause giving them the option but there is no way to make them bring you the dog!


----------

